

This poor farmer has the answer to India's food crisis - known
http://business.rediff.com/slide-show/2010/sep/22/slide-show-1-innovation-farmer-has-the-answer-to-indias-food-crisis.htm
He is seeking investment. You can send an e-mail to Prakash Singh at kudaratraghuvanshi@hotmail.com.
Mobile: 09956 941993
======
imran
thats great! Hope he finds help for his patents before someone else takes
advantage.. And i dont like the word poor here, what does it signify?

